# just finished second enclosure



## jason73 (Jul 9, 2011)

just finished second enclosure


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

great work.... i wish i was that handy with the tools but i couldnt cut straight if i tried


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 9, 2011)

Great job. What did you use to seal the inside ?


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 9, 2011)

cool.


----------



## dneti (Jul 9, 2011)

looks great. who's the lucky new home owner???


----------



## jason73 (Jul 10, 2011)

@ jaxrtfm-i sealed the inside with cabots waterbased polyurathane sealer and this one is for a spotted python


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 10, 2011)

wow that looks fantastic. bet your spotted will love it!


----------



## jason73 (Oct 31, 2011)

have a new enclosure coming soon


----------

